# ProFTPD mit Nutzer einrichten



## JoFl (8. Juli 2002)

Ich würde gern einen FTP-Server unter Mandrake 8.2 installieren.
Gleich zu Anfang, ich habe keine grafische Oberfläche und somit auch keine blöden Konfigtools zur Verfügung.

Als Server würde ich gern PROftpd nehmen, falls jemand etwas besseres hat, ist mir das auch recht.
Grundsätzlich soll der FTP resumen können.
Es soll KEINEN Anonymous - Login geben (Anleitungen dazu findet man in rauhen Massen, aber nicht zu einer einfachen Konfiguration mit Nutzern).

Jeder Nutzer soll ein eigenes Home-Verzeichnis haben, in das er schreiben kann.

Und auf dem Server gibt es ein Verzeichnis, wo dann die allgmeinen Daten zum Download freigegeben werden.

Verzeichnisstruktur:
/ftp      Hautpverzeichnis
/ftp/nutzera    (Home Verzeichnis von nutzera)
/ftp/nutzerb    (Home Verzeichnis von nutzerb)
..
/ftp/download   (Verzeichnis, wo ich Daten zum freien Download (also an die bei mir eingetragenen Nutzer) bereitstelle)

Hat jemand dazu eine Art Anleitung? Ich habe im Netz bisher noch nix gefunden und komme auf keinen grünen Zweig damit...
Irgendwo hab ich da garantiert was falsch gemacht... )

MfG
Jörg


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juli 2002)

hi,
für die Konfiguration kann ich dir den webmin nur empfehlen. Vorteil ist du brauchst kein X-Windows und kannst dennoch äusserst leicht über das web auf den Webmin zugreifen. 

Schau dir das einfach mal an:
PS: Der ProFTPD lässt sich damit auch konfigurieren.
http://www.webmin.org


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Juli 2002)

[edit] @Holy: Geht auch einfacher, dann brauchst Du nicht noch webmin installieren[/edit]

Also, am Anfang wäre es vielleicht nett zu erfahren, wie Du Deinen ProFTPD eingerichtet hast.

Ansonsten gibt es eine recht einfache Anleitung dazu, neue Nutzer zu installieren:
Du musst einfach Deinem Linux (hier: Mandrake) einen neuen Benutzer hinzufügen, der z.B. keine Shell zugewiesen bekommt (damit verhinderst Du, dass er sich auf einer Oberfläche anmelden kann und eventuell am System rumpfuschen).
Du gibst ihm einfach das Directory als Home-Dir, das Du in Deiner Aufteilung vorgesehen hast.

Folgend, ein kleines Beispiel:
User A

```
linux:/# groupadd ftpuser
linux:/# useradd -g ftpuser -d /ftp/usera -s /bin/false usera
```
Kurze Erläuterung:

```
linux:/# groupadd ftpuser
```
Dies bedeutet, dass Du eine neue Gruppe dem System hinzufügst.


```
linux:/# useradd -g ftpuser -d /ftp/usera -s /bin/false usera
```
Die Option _-g ftpuser_ sagt dem System, dass Du den USER der Gruppe _ftpuser_ hinzufügen willst.

_-d /ftp/usera_ vergibt dem USER das Verzeichnis _/ftp/usera_, in dem er seine Dateien legen kann

_-s /bin/false_ sperrt eine Anmeldung über ein Terminal oder direkt am Rechner. Er kann also keine Shell aufbauen und sich anmelden um direkt mit dem System arbeiten zu können

_usera_ legt den Benutzer mit dem Namen _usera_ an, sprich das ist der Benutzername

Nachdem Du dies vollführt hast musst Du nur noch die Verzeichnisse anlegen und dem USER die Rechte dafür geben:

```
linux:/# mkdir /ftp
linux:/# mkdir /ftp/usera
linux:/# chown -R usera /ftp/usera
linux:/# chgrp -R ftpuser /ftp/usera
```
So, auch hier wieder die Erläuterung:
Bestimmt wird Dir der Befehl _mkdir_ etwas sagen, also brauche ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen.

Der Befehl _chown -R usera /ftp/usera_ sagen jetzt dem System, dass das Verzeichnis _/ftp/usera_ dem Benutzer _usera_ gehört.

_chgrp -R ftpuser /ftp/usera_ wiederum sagt, dass das Verzeichnis _/ftp/usera_ der Gruppe _ftpuser_ angehört, also der Gruppe, in dem auch Dein Benutzer bekannt ist.

Ich hoffe dass ich Dir damit helfen konnte.
Nun noch eine kleine Hilfe zu den Befehlen:

```
linux:/# man mkdir
linux:/# man groupadd
linux:/# man useradd
linux:/# man chown
linux:/# man chgrp
```
 die man-pages zu den Befehlen falls Du noch genauere Details zu ihrer Verwendung benötigst.

[edit] Nochmal edit, hab was vergessen:
Also, noch zu dem letzten Verzeichnis in dem Du für alle Daten zum Download bereitstellen willst:

Erstelle ein Verzeichnis und lasse der Gruppe _ftpuser_ den Zugriff frei (chgrp -R ftpuser /ftp/download). Dann sollten alle darauf Zugriff haben.

Zum Thema *resuming* kann ich Dich leider nur auf die Dokumentation verweisen, das weis ich leider auch nicht (Holy, Du?): http://proftpd.linux.co.uk/localsite/Userguide/linked/config_ref_AllowRetrieveRestart.html

Und wenn Du noch mehr wissen willst:
http://proftpd.linux.co.uk/localsite/Userguide/linked/userguide.html

So, das war's jetzt mal für den Anfang [/edit]


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juli 2002)

Oehm digi kennst mich doch 

bin viel zu 1337 für einfach 
PS: nein zum Resuming kann ich auch nichts sagen. Insgesammt nicht zum ProFTPD. Habe den noch nicht aufgesetzt bei uns auf den Server. Der lief schon und bisher nur mit Webmin administriert.
Aber jetzt weiss ich zumindest worüber ich mich noch infomieren sollte.


PS: Schön mal wieder was zu hören von dir ... wir haben noch ein projekt offen

Habe bei mir im Firmennetzwerk nun ein klasse cvs System aufgebaut 
Was mal wirklich klasse ist nimmt mir ne menge arbeit ab in Zukunft. Aber der rest erzähl ich dir lieber in ner PM da es sonst zu offtopic wird


----------



## JoFl (9. Juli 2002)

Ich danke wie verrückt!!!

Habs nun auch hinbekommen.
)

MfG
Jörg


----------

